# DGUV 3 Messgerät



## oliversps (2 Oktober 2019)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich möchte unseren Kunden eine Prüfung nach DGUV 3 anbieten.
Also DIN VDE 0701/0702 , 0105-100 und 0113-1.

*Meine Frage: 
*Welche/s Messgerät/e könnt könnt ihr mir empfehlen, um die Messungen nach den oben genannten Normen durchführen zu können?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.
LG Olli


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Oktober 2019)

Also ich mache soetwas nicht, aber vielleicht schreibst du noch etwas zu deinen Anforderungen.

Soll das Gerät dokumentieren, wenn ja, wie. Evtl. Label drucken.....


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Oktober 2019)

Schau mal bei Gossen Metrawatt nach. Die Geräte haben mehrere meiner Kunden im Einsatz, sind allerdings relativ teuer.


----------



## infomike (2 Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

es gibt sehr viele Geräte und Namhafte Hersteller die so was anbieten. 

Erst mal muss man sich aber im klaren darüber werden was Dokumentiert werden soll und wie das dazugehörige Abnahmeprotokoll aussehen soll und in welcher Form es denn dann vorliegen soll.
Bei uns ist die Messung über einen externen Anbieter abgedeckt der alles mit Barcodes versieht und dann seine 30 Mann starke Truppe durch unser Werk schiebt.

Grüße Mike.


----------



## MFreiberger (2 Oktober 2019)

Moin,

wir verwenden ein Gerät von Fluke.

Dann stellt sich noch die Frage, ob ortsfeste oder ortsveränderliche Geräte/Maschinen/Anlagen getestet werden sollen.

Noch zur Bezeichnung:
nicht DGVU 3, sondern DGUV V3!

DGUV
deutsche gesetzliche Unfallversicherung
V3
Vorschrift 3

@infomike: ich glaube der TE will genau so ein externer Anbieter werden . Das mit den 30 Mann kommt aber auch immer auf die Betriebsgröße an. Wir hatten einen Mann Vollzeit in der Instandhaltung beschäftigt und ein eigenes Gerät (ist aber auch schon 25 Jahre her).

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## infomike (2 Oktober 2019)

Hallo MFreiberger,

wir haben uns das mal Durchgerechnet gehabt und bei dem was man da alles prüfen muss kommt man ja fast schon nicht mehr in einem Jahr durch.

Soweit ich Informiert bin bezieht sich die Prüfung nur auf ortsveränderliche Maschinen/Geräte/Anlagen. Leider gilt jedes Steckbare Gerät dazu, auch Monitore Rechner usw, selbst wenn diese eigentlich nie bewegt werden oder an der Wand hängen. Hier kann man dann nur den Prüfintervall verlängern, llerdings soweit ich das noch weiß auf maximal 4 Jahre. 

Die Geräte selbst sollten dann auch alle ein Prüfsiegel erhalten auf dem Vermerkt ist wann die nächste Prüfung ansteht usw.

Wenn sich hier jemand in die Richtung Versälbstständigen will dann nur zu. Das wird immer mehr werden da die Auditoren zur ISO Zertifizierung mittlerweile sehr darauf achten.

Gruß Mike.


----------



## oliversps (2 Oktober 2019)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Also die DGUV V3 beinhaltet selbstverständlich Orts veränderliche UND nicht Orts veränderliche Geräte, Maschinen und Anlagen.
Jetzt habe ich mich entschlossen den Heck Meck mit den Orts unveränderlichen Maschinen und Anlagen nach DIN VDE 0105-100 und 0113-1 nicht mit an zu bieten, sondern mich auf die Orts veränderlichen Geräteprüfungen nach DIN VDE 0701/0702 zu beschränken.
Dafür benötige ich dann lediglich einen Gerätetester mit DGUV V3 Rechtskonformem automatisch erstellbarem Prüfprotokoll, Welches es bei Anbietern wie Gossen Metrawatt (*danke Oliver Tonn*) und oder Benning zu haben ist, optional sogar mit Etikettiergerät.

*Sollte jetzt noch einer einen Preisknüller auf Lager haben, oder ein gutes Gebrauchtes Messgerät zu verkaufen haben*, würde ich mich nochmals über weitere Antworten freuen.

Vielen lieben Dank, euer Olli.


----------



## Chräshe (3 Oktober 2019)

Als Dienstleister solltest du mit deinem Messgerät wahrscheinlich auch die Personenschutz-Adapter (PRCD) testen können…
https://www.thw-bundesschule.de/Sha..._pruefung_von_prcd.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------

